# 8hr flyfishing trip



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

started the day at shoreline taking out one of the guys i work with. he is new to flyfishing has been out with capt baz so now he is hooked. spent about 20min around deer point didn't see much, so we moved to just outside the pass by ft pickens. trying to spot for pompano but did see any. saw to jacks but just out of casting range especially with the wind. just after the jacks a shark cruised by but the Z man didn't want to cast at it, wimp.oke 

so we moved just past ft mcrae to get out of the wind and chop. got into a school of lady fish. i hooked up on one that jumped out the water about 4ft but threw my hook. dang thing was jumping like a tarpon. then Z hooked onto 2 of the biggest lady fish i have seen. they are awesome on the fly just not on the table. he also caught a little blue fish. well that dried out and we drift out the there steadily casting. my fly hit the water and exploded with red fish but none took my fly and they spooked away. i was pissed but dang excited. 

we headed back to deer point to see if we could catch some spanish that he said was there before. well no spanish but the rays were everywhere. we fished there for about 1hr then Z's drag started screaming. up came one of those rays at the end of his line. well that is when the fun began. it saw the boat and turned and ran. it got about 100yds into his backing and steadily was going. luckly some kayakers came up and turned him back towards the boat. well 30 minutes later and it is back at the boat, but it is to big for the net. i didn't want to become the next croc hunter and it broke off at the tippet.

after 8hrs on the water and casting all day i was worn out. no table fish were caught but still caught something. great day on the water even with the wind. now i have to make up lost time studying. but i guess it was worth. 

tightlines everybody. sorry no pictures but do ya blame me.

oh yeah we used tan over white clousers and chartuese n white sea ducer. the tan worked best just under the water.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a good day with the fly, of course for most of us long rodders, it doesn't seem to take a lot of catching to make for a good day! Don't blame you for the red reaction, was it a single small pod or a whole school of reds? Were you blind casting when you spooked the reds or did they blow up on the fly? I know that gets the heart to pumping! Did you fish topwaters much around Deer Point? In years past I have done well on them there, but just haven't seem to get into them this year, mostly due to tough windy conditions. Again thanks for the report.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

we drifted over a drop off just west of ft mcrae. we just blind casting when they blew up on the fly. it hit the water and looked like the water was boiling. then they were gone. i said some words that my mom would've smacked me for. at deer point we used top water. only thing we saw was the rays. the wind was kinda gusting all day. we would get a hr of slight breeze then hr of 10-15mph gusts. but i would do it again. i just need to get me another 9# reel for my new rod. that way i can rig it for toothy critters. any suggestion? don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice report. As far as the reel, I have several Orvis reels, including a 9 and 8 weight. They are great, very durable, look goodand not as expensive as other top end reels. they have a great selection. Its important to pay attention to the backing capacity with Orvis though. If you moniter their web site you can get some REALLY good deals. Good luck.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah i agree. i have an orvis for freshwater. i look quite often all over the place for them.


----------

